# OB Sword Tournamnet



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Orange Beach Marina is hosting the third annual sword tournament....1k per boat.Usually 10-15 boats have been involved. Organizers changed the date to coincide with the fullmoon. Should be goodconditions.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Xiphius (7/17/2008)*Orange Beach Marina is hosting the third annual sword tournament....1k per boat.Usually 10-15 boats have been involved. Organizers changed the date to coincide with the fullmoon. Should be goodconditions.


So what are the dates? Prize structure? Etc?.....


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

I was informed this one has been cancelled. This is the first of likely a few tournaments that will fade into oblivion. Fish the ladies,very resonable entry ($165 angler)and likely good prizes!


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

wow cancelled in 4 hours of posting it.

we were planning to fish the ladies this weekend but if the blue water doesn't come back from cuba we will wait for labor day tourney.


----------

